# Where to buy Irish honey?



## ontour (10 Jun 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy Irish honey, preferably from bees somewhere around Dublin?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jun 2008)

ontour said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy Irish honey, preferably from bees somewhere around Dublin?



I've never seen bees selling honey around _Dublin_... Or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## ontour (10 Jun 2008)

I only require that the bees have produced the honey, not necessarily that they are involved in the sales process however if they read recent media they would realise that it is the retailers making all the profit and if they could sell directly they may not be forced out of honey production in the future by low cost Spanish bees.


----------



## sandrat (10 Jun 2008)

:d





clubman said:


> i've Never Seen Bees Selling Honey Around _dublin_... Or Anywhere For That Matter.


----------



## G7979 (10 Jun 2008)

Have you tried your local farmers market? or maybe health food shops?


----------



## Westgolf (10 Jun 2008)

try Donnybrook Fare

westgolf


----------



## Upstihaggity (11 Jun 2008)

In Malahide farmers market- theres a local man who sells honey from his own bees- its lovely- but it's €7 a jar!


----------



## gipimann (11 Jun 2008)

Farmers' Market at Sonairte, located between Julianstown and Laytown - held every 2nd Sunday.   There's a beekeeper from Dunleer who sells honey from his own hives.   Cost €5.50 per jar.


----------



## Gerbera (11 Jun 2008)

Watch 'Fresh from the Farmers Market' tonight on RTE1 at 7.30pm, Clodagh McKenna is in Clare talking about Honey.


----------



## chlc (11 Jun 2008)

I buy mine in my local supervalu in Artane Dublin,  it is called Boyne Valley Honeyco. Mell Drogheda Co Louth and it is delicious over porridge and cost €4.50


----------



## gipimann (11 Jun 2008)

chlc said:


> I buy mine in my local supervalu in Artane Dublin, it is called Boyne Valley Honeyco. Mell Drogheda Co Louth and it is delicious over porridge and cost €4.50


 
Just to be aware that not all Boyne Valley Honey is sourced in Ireland - some of it is EU sourced and just bottled here.


----------



## Megan (11 Jun 2008)

Mellifont Abbey in Collon sell their honey that is produced in Collon.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

Megan said:


> Mellifont Abbey in Collon sell their honey that is produced in Collon.


Do the bees commute from _Dublin _or have they been decentralised?


----------



## ontour (11 Jun 2008)

Folks,

Thank you very much, a few options there.  Interestingly enough, they seem to all be on the extended northside.... may be due to Clubman's theory of decentralisation,   all the butterflys are probably decentralised to the extended soutside of Wicklow and Wexford.

Thanks again !


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2008)

Oddly enough there seemed to be a dearth of bees around _Dublin _last year but in recent weeks the place is buzzing with them as far as I can see.


----------



## nacho_libre (11 Jun 2008)

The bees here in the South are on strike at the moment. 
They refuse to go back to work until their demands are met.

They want less flowers and more honey!


----------



## Janet (6 Mar 2012)

And sometimes in the Hopsack in Rathmines (I think mostly just as comb).


----------



## honeyman (11 Mar 2012)

*Irish honey*

You have to be careful when buying Irish honey a lot of them are just packed in Ireland even G Irish ones.  The best ones are raw honey ie. straight from the hive.  All commercial honey has to be heated up to pass trough the filters at a fast rate. It loses most of the taste and goodness. You can buy Irish honey in most health food shops. Try buy honey in your own area for full health benefit.


----------

